# rice and chicken



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

Iv brought my pup off a someone that has bred one litter and don't plan on breeding again so no experience, as we got to their house to see our little man they were just feeding them, rice and chicken, I presume it was boiled chicken? Breeder said this is the only thing that doesn't upset their stomachs. Now to my knowledge boiled chicken and rice was fed to dogs with upset tummys etc. Is this a good enough food source for a growing pup? Obviously I'm going to feed him proper food I'm just Abit worried, I noticed the pups coats arnt at all great, some had flakey skin in some places, instead of being shiny they were dull etc , could this be down to what they're being fed? 
Or am I over reacting cause he's my new baby  
He's not coming home until the 25th of this month so will be continuely fed on this until he's 9 weeks


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Diet has sooooo much to do with skin and coat, so yes the diet could be a cause to the dry skin and dull coat (fish oil and coconut oil given orally can bring the coat back and moisturize the skin). IMO this is not a suitable diet. I have heard of others doing this as well, but it is not a balanced meal. Also, most grains upset dogs/puppy tummies (hence all the grain free dog foods) and last time I checked, rice is a type grain. Like us, dogs need a balanced diet composed of many different compounds. If you look around in the forum under diet and B.A.R.F raw diet, you will see what all should be included in a diet that is not dog food. Especially during this stage in life, diet is very important for development. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Chicken and rice is NOT balanced enough for puppies, and probably they are going heavy on the rice too.....

If they are trying to save money cause they can't affort to feed the puppies properly that's a shame and tells you they shouldn't have had puppies in the first place.

If it's truly because that's the only thing the puppies can eat there may be a medical issue also going on because you are right, that's the normal bland diet we give our puppies when they aren't well.

Just go into this with your eyes open cause though you may be saving money on the initial purchase of the puppy. You may have some heavy vet bills in the future while you figure this out.

What we try to do before calling up and looking (falling in love?) with a puppy is only support and give money to responsible breeders in the hope the less reliable will STOP having litters in the future. Have you had a look at this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Good luck!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"that has bred one litter and don't plan on breeding again so no experience"
seems like then you will have no support from them . Litter may be accidental? 

ask them why they have this notion "Breeder said this is the only thing that doesn't upset their stomachs."

ask specifically about the entire litter . Were they experiencing loose stools . They may be correcting loose stools with the mechanical block action of the boiled white rice which has no nutritional value to speak of for dogs.

ask if the litter has been wormed, when and with what .

they may not have the experience to do this . 
coupled with a marginal diet and a worm load the pups will look less than robust

I wouldn't worry about a shiny coat on a pup because pups tend to have fluff , but even so there should be some lustre and feel and no scurf -- (needs some essential fatty acids)

ask how the mother has been fed during her pregnancy and during her whelping and nursing , will affect pup through fetal nourishment and the dam's milk quality.

chicken and rice is a mineral difficient diet which will impact , bone (orthopedic) immune, growth , digestion - minerals being the spark plug needed by enzymes for them to become activated.

consider these questions


----------



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for your replies and advice, I thought it was odd that they would feed this,
Were actually thinking of canceling our holiday and fetching him tomorrow instead, he is ready to keav tomorrow but our Holiday is booked until next Friday.. 
But quicker I can get him onto correct diet and nutrition the better!
What would you suggest feeding him on when I get him back? 
Hoping not to upset his stomach anymore and he will be in vets within a day for injections and general check up etc 

Thanks again Kate


----------



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

I am from the UK also so if any food brands I might not be able to get over here? 
I understand large dog breed puppy biscuits, and after he's seen vet ill be introducing raw meats as my local butchers bag up all left overs for your dogs, I.e pig, rabbit, venison everything they can't sell for humans so I'm looking forward to him chomping down on some proper food and having a full.feeling tummy!!

They actually said as we arrived we was hoping to get them fed before you arrived, instantly made me go "hmmm?" 

But its not the pups fault so either way he's mine


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lucky you !

make sure to include chicken necks , chicken frames (carcass) for the boney portion


----------



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

Are dogs allowed chicken bones???? Iv always thought it was a big no no because their bones splinter? Or am I just listening to wives tails lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Raw chicken bones are fine, it's when they're cooked that they may splinter and are dangerous


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this won't be of any benefit to you in the UK , but I am offering it since it is a good illustration of what a raw fed dog is fed Chicken Products


----------



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

Brought him home today! Got some complete puppy biscuits for large breed dogs, took him to vets he's booked in for Wednesday for full check up, injections, micro chip etc so happy  he's beautiful .. my cats fell out with me though! Lol


----------



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

Is this normal guys? 

Pup hasn't eaten a thing since getting here but he keeps bring sick, 
Last load of sick worried us as its changed from normal looking sick to a camo green liquid, he's drinking loads! But will not eat, tried him with treats chews and his puppy food. 

I'm thinking its normal as he only got here yesterday morning but I'm worried as he's thin and been fed on rice and chicken since he's been weaned and he won't eat a thing?!

Advice please people  
Vets seeing him Wednesday


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

IMHO, if this pup were mine, I definitely *would not *get any inoculations at this point. He does not sound healthy enough and the vaccinations will pull down his immune system even further possibly causing more problems!


----------



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks ill say this to the vets on Wednesday but is there anything I can do until he sees the vet? 
He has pooped twice since being here and looked pretty normal, asin not runny and not too hard.
He's happy and energetic and doesn't seem ill in himself. You can feel his ribs pretty bad but can't see them because of his furr/puppy fluff. 

Would puppy milk be worth trying?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

How often is he vomiting?
I would make some homemade chicken broth (no skin, no fat) to keep him hydrated and offer very small amounts and see if he keeps it down.
If not, discontinue and get him to a vet today, as it could be any number of things. Wednesday is too long to wait.
Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You may want to consider a high quality food when your pup is feeling better. Lily's Kitchen has dry and canned. They make it in London.
Perfect Puppy Grain Free: Perfectly Puppy Grain-Free Food for Puppies


----------

